# Bandits....?



## sady dog

Ok so bought some bandits the other day ...actually every color... We ran them sunday and saturday...they killed!!! But we had a slight problem after the 4th fish smashed it...the hooks started breaking..and the snap rings started to stretch..we even lost one hook and I just checked the rest of em and there was another hook half way off...now I know walleye are pretty smart...but dam if they have opposable thumbs,????? 

So just a heads up guys...check the hooks and snap rings on these baits.....


----------



## K gonefishin

I've been having hooks torn to shreds on p10s and had one not run AT all and finally a lip busted off. Baits were both new. Baits quality is poor now days.


----------



## Sevelan

After 3 steelhead on Sunday, my HJ was down three hooks, two missing on the front, one on the back. I even changed out the hooks to VMC.


----------



## chatterbox

K gonefishin said:


> I've been having hooks torn to shreds on p10s and had one not run AT all and finally a lip busted off. Baits were both new. Baits quality is poor now days.


Is the damage from walleye or steelhead on the p10's? Well, Just no sense buying junk. I hope everyone who has had problems post about it. Thanks.


----------



## saugmon

Bandits were hot for me 1 season a few years ago. Not so lately.I stretched out many splitrings of the 100 series along with 20# spiderwire.It was because of snags.I've never stretched any of my bomber Model A's or flickershads even with the 30# spiderwire upgrade in snag infested waters.

I couldn't imagine a fish stretching them out.They must be super eyes!!! I stretched out a ton of trebles. Helps save the cranks on those same snags.I haven't had any fish straighten them out,including 10#-20# flatheads.


----------



## chatterbox

Well, bandit lures and smithwick were bought out by Ebsco Industries. As far as I am concerned that pretty much says it all.


----------



## husky_jerk

By far the worst hooks I have dealt with are the ones that come on the reef runners. Those hooks are junk. One big fish or sheep and hooks are trashed. 

As for bandits, I had one split right down the middle seam and the back hook pulled right out. This was a brand new lure that I bought earlier that day.

The hooks on the P10s seem to be high quality and I can tell you they are darn sharp. Tried landing a 9lb eye by hand last night. I ended up with a hook through my middle finger. Took a trip to the ER to get the dang hook out. It was all the way into bone


----------



## Matt Hougan

The issues with the Bandit lures are all Pre-Pradco inventory. As soon as I started hearing about hardware issues I notified engineers and they have made corrections. I stressed to them that the Bandits are doing extremely well and we cannot have any issues. I have been very transparent about this and have been your biggest advocate.

Concerning Smithwick. If the Gamagatzu hooks are not good enough then I don't know what to say.

For now I have been told the hooks on Bandit have been addressed. If it's a major issue some may choose to replace the hooks immediately. Others are choosing to replace hooks as needed. It's worth noting The MWC, Fish Huron and Fall Brawl were all won on Bandit or Smithwick baits. Lots and lots of folks are finding the benefits are far out weighing these few instances of inconvenience. 

I do appreciate you giving them a try. I think you will find like so many others have that they are amazing baits. I promise I will continue to be your voice when we encounter issues lime this. I also promise I will continue to press Pradco in producing the tools you need to enjoy your time on the water.

All lure manufactures could make indestructible lures, but I doubt we'd like the price.


----------



## chatterbox

M


Matt Hougan said:


> The issues with the Bandit lures are all Pre-Pradco inventory. As soon as I started hearing about hardware issues I notified engineers and they have made corrections. I stressed to them that the Bandits are doing extremely well and we cannot have any issues. I have been very transparent about this and have been your biggest advocate.
> 
> Concerning Smithwick. If the Gamagatzu hooks are not good enough then I don't know what to say.
> 
> For now I have been told the hooks on Bandit have been addressed. If it's a major issue some may choose to replace the hooks immediately. Others are choosing to replace hooks as needed. It's worth noting The MWC, Fish Huron and Fall Brawl were all won on Bandit or Smithwick baits. Lots and lots of folks are finding the benefits are far out weighing these few instances of inconvenience.
> 
> I do appreciate you giving them a try. I think you will find like so many others have that they are amazing baits. I promise I will continue to be your voice when we encounter issues lime this. I also promise I will continue to press Pradco in producing the tools you need to enjoy your time on the water.
> 
> All lure manufactures could make indestructible lures, but I doubt we'd like the price.


Matt, Ebsco put a horrible taste in my mouth long ago. Even some of the top fishing publications wrote about the total lack of quality. I love the true bomber, rebel, and other American made baits. Ebsco made the decision to start trying to sell the American public their Chinese junk, and now do not like Their reputation of selling poor quality. Really?

I told the customer service rep at Pradco, that I had bought my last junk Chinese bait, and that's what I met. I have bought 120 scew tail bombers alone from E-Bay at an average cost of $9.00 + $3.00 shipping. Why would I take a chance buying from a company that's has a reputation for junk?

I do not own a Smithwick. I figure the same lack of quality that Ebsco - Pradco is known for.

Ebsco's reputation, Ebsco's problem to fix. Total product line, not pic and choose some baits. I can do just fine without Ebsco Chinese.


----------



## Matt Hougan

No worries

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## sady dog

this is what I am talking about....1 freakin fish did that,,!! and he wasnt but 5 lbs


----------



## sady dog

I have a broken hook on about 10 of my bandits?? all used 3 trips ..??


----------



## Flowie

Bandits are my favorite cranks...they did have an issue several years ago with mexican produced hardware as well. Was sad to see them get sold to a " sporting goods management group".


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

I don't know why you guys are having so many issues... I was part of the team that won fish Huron... I've caught probably 100+ fish over 10lbs this year and i haven't had any issues Whatsoever


----------



## chatterbox

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> I don't know why you guys are having so many issues... I was part of the team that won fish Huron... I've caught probably 100+ fish over 10lbs this year and i haven't had any issues Whatsoever[/QUO


----------



## sady dog

I sent a quick message to the Bandit Facebook page...the response I got was "I will pass this along to the upper management"


----------



## polebender

sady dog said:


> I have a broken hook on about 10 of my bandits?? all used 3 trips ..??


If it doesn't state on the package that the hooks are, for example, VMC, Gamagatszu, Trokar, etc., then they are probably a cheaper generic hook, including the hardware(split rings). It's best to replace the hooks and rings with premium products. I use Bandits a lot and they are fish catching baits. You can buy them cheap enough that it's worth while to replace the hardware. It's kind of hard to argue not to use them when they produce good catches. About all one can do is to keep suggesting to the company to use better quality hooks and rings and hopefully they will listen to their customers.


----------



## chatterbox

polebender said:


> If it doesn't state on the package that the hooks are, for example, VMC, Gamagatszu, Trokar, etc., then they are probably a cheaper generic hook, including the hardware(split rings). It's best to replace the hooks and rings with premium products. I use Bandits a lot and they are fish catching baits. You can buy them cheap enough that it's worth while to replace the hardware. It's kind of hard to argue not to use them when they produce good catches. About all one can do is to keep suggesting to the company to use better quality hooks and rings and hopefully they will listen to their customers.


I called Pradco long ago, and they still have quality problems, as well as reading about poor quality in outdoor publications. I would think when marketing a 4.5" to 5.5" bait a company would do better than blue gill strength hardware. There was about $80.00 spent on baits that could have cost someone the brawl or a state record.

There is the action I choose, and that is refusing to buy any product until my confidence is restored. Contrary to what most fishermen believe many many baits and colors will catch lake Erie walleye. If Pradco is interested in the Great Lakes market, they need to get real and quit thinking large mouth bass strength and think steel head thoughts. Case in point there are companies that sell 45lb strength stainless steel rings and hooks recommended for steelhead. Let me see a 5lb. + walleye tear them up. You guys can settle for what I consider nonsense if You want but I sure won't. I have pre Pradco Long A's, Pre Rapala Thunder Sticks, Floating Husky 13"s and F 18's, and the know how to make my own baits. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## polebender

chatterbox said:


> There is the action I choose, and that is refusing to buy any product until my confidence is restored. Contrary to what most fishermen believe many many baits and colors will catch lake Erie walleye. If Pradco is interested in the Great Lakes market, they need to get real and quit thinking large mouth bass strength and think steel head thoughts. Case in point there are companies that sell 45lb strength stainless steel rings and hooks recommended for steelhead. Let me see a 5lb. + walleye tear them up.


Yes, I primarily fish for bass. But the lakes I fish have very good populations of saugeye. And I've caught quite a few on Bandits while bass fishing and have had bass and saugeye straighten out hooks at times. Which is why I replace them with a better quality. I would imagine fishing Erie and its tributaries for 8+ lb walleyes and steelheads is a completely different scenario!


----------



## Bassthumb

Bandits are awesome crankbaits. Cheap and better than almost anything else imo. Give me a choice between rapala DT and a bandit, I'll take bandit all day. The hooks are notoriously horrible though. I change mine as soon as I buy them. They probably do better selling with the cheap hooks to keep the price point down. Serious fisherman will still buy and change out because they work really well and it's still affordable after changeout compared to other cranks. I can't tell you how many fish I've caught on the all white bandit 200. That thing catches lots of species and lots of fish. Big crappies, LM and walleye love it.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Well, 6.95 for a lure, 1.00 for a hook , .50 for a split ring, lets see, 11.00 for a retro lure vs selling em for 7.95, give me the 7.95 deal and that's all I'll buy, but at the retro price , kinda hard to justify.


----------



## chatterbox

FISHIN 2 said:


> Well, 6.95 for a lure, 1.00 for a hook , .50 for a split ring, lets see, 11.00 for a retro lure vs selling em for 7.95, give me the 7.95 deal and that's all I'll buy, but at the retro price , kinda hard to justify.


Not when the retro baits run true, stay tuned, don't come apart, hold their finish, and have better sound chambers. It's called quality. In 1975 I joined B.A.S.S. and was sent my first bomber 6a. Believe me, I would not have the Pradco 6a given to me compared to the Bomber Bait Co. 6a. But of course, I'm talking a BOMBER, not a want a be.


----------



## Jason Pelz

I haven't had an issue at all with the hooks on my deep diving Bandits. 

The P-10's hooks are extremely sharp but every time I catch a fish the hooks bend terribly. I've gotten to the point of not trying to straighten the hooks back out and just keep using them as is and haven't had any noticeable decrease in the number of fish caught.


----------



## chatterbox

Jason Pelz said:


> I haven't had an issue at all with the hooks on my deep diving Bandits.
> 
> The P-10's hooks are extremely sharp but every time I catch a fish the hooks bend terribly. I've gotten to the point of not trying to straighten the hooks back out and just keep using them as is and haven't had any noticeable decrease in the number of fish caught.


I wonder if P-10's are getting arthritis, with their Gamakatzu hooks. Hey, this old man can relate to that.
This really makes me want to buy a couple dozen. Yes sir, custom painted like a psychedelic micro mini bus. What is a good quality tool and technique to straighten the hooks. Maybe I should call customer support, or maybe a drug cartel. I see I'm going to need help! 

Isn't the P-10 suppose to be the Lamborghini of the fall night bite baits? I don't have much experience straightening hooks, but seeing how they catch so many walleye I really feel confident I can learn how with all the opportunities on the many walleye they catch. HA! HA! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## husky_jerk

P10 hooks are sharp. This one went right down to the bone.


----------



## TheShoreman

This happened to me tonight on a 5lb fish. Man Rapala sucks! If you fish a lot sometimes $hit like this happens. Pradco is a pretty good product from what I've used. All the stuff we use is expensive. It's a costly hobby.


----------



## jamesbalog

almost all of my perfect 10s have bent or broken hooks BUT they catch fish and a lot of them. Ive been doing the same thing as Jason and just fishing them with bent hooks and have been doing just fine. Ill probably change them all out this winter though.

I just started using bandits and only have a handful, two of the baits that caught a few fish this past week are already messed up though. Im going to guess that ill be replacing all of these hooks as well. Sure is nice not having to tune them out of the package but i think id rather tune the bait than replace the hooks.


----------



## chatterbox

It is so sad how some people are used to the glut of Chinese junk and put up with it. I am glad I can still buy or make a quality American made product. THANK YOU LORD!


----------



## chatterbox

TheShoreman said:


> This happened to me tonight on a 5lb fish. Man Rapala sucks! If you fish a lot sometimes $hit like this happens. Pradco is a pretty good product from what I've used. All the stuff we use is expensive. It's a costly hobby.
> View attachment 199276


Shoreman, I mean no disrespect to You, But You are young enough to only know Chinese junk. I feel sorry the younger guys are only being offered lousy quality control products for the outdoors. The 14 husky jerk was Rapalas self proclaimed replacement for the Floating husky 13. What a piece of....


----------

